# MTNL Mumbai - 1 Mbps @ 999 per month



## raksrules (Feb 16, 2010)

Good News for MTNL Mumbai broadband users 


MTNL Mumbai has introduced new plans.

1 Mbps UL for 999 Rupees + taxes

Apart from this, there are couple of really weird speed plans :S

1.152 Mbps  and 1.344 Mbps


----------



## khmadhu (Feb 16, 2010)

woow .. great plan.. but its only for mumbai people i think..

when will it come to Bangalore..? i am paying 1100 for 512kbps. airtel


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 16, 2010)

hmm...u tried tikona? its really cool for 500/-pm (plus 1-time installation charge 500/-) U get 1 mbps ul


----------



## khmadhu (Feb 16, 2010)

where is that plan dude..?  i cant see in tikona site..

*www.tikona.in/tariff.html


----------



## raksrules (Feb 16, 2010)

khmadhu said:


> woow .. great plan.. but its only for mumbai people i think..
> 
> when will it come to Bangalore..? i am paying 1100 for 512kbps. airtel




MTNL is only serviced by Mumbai and Delhi..so unless BSNL introduces something on similar lines, you are out of luck.

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> hmm...u tried tikona? its really cool for 500/-pm (plus 1-time installation charge 500/-) U get 1 mbps ul




Haven't really heard good reviews about tikona. MTNL is like tried and tested and provides really good and stable connection. 
On top of that, i would prefer wired connection over wireless (at least at this point of time).
My experience says that once you get an MTNL broadband connection you would rarely need to call their customer care for reporting issues.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2010)

Tikona sucks man, my friend switched to it from TATA Indicom.
And he had to call CC everyday to make his connection up.
He's now leaving it. and their Wireless router sucks too, weak transmission.

How to get MTNL connection?
What do they need for new users?

How to apply and how much time b/w application and activation?


----------



## raksrules (Feb 16, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Tikona sucks man, my friend switched to it from TATA Indicom.
> And he had to call CC everyday to make his connection up.
> He's now leaving it. and their Wireless router sucks too, weak transmission.
> 
> ...




If you have a telephone landline of MTNL at home it should be done within a week's time. UL connections are given priority.
Just call their customer care (i think it is 1504) and tell them you want broadband. They will activate broadband on your line and give you the modem and do the setup and you have your net up and running.
All the charges will come in your telephone bill then.


----------



## jrego5 (Feb 24, 2010)

MTNL rocks with that 1Mbps speeds....


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 24, 2010)

fvck off mtnl 

Screw my case with high bills, make me change ISP and now charge lower than what I'm paying to my ISP now. 

MTNL is okayish guys, it's 999+taxes. So about 1100+80rs rental so about 1200rs.(roughly, not sure) Plus connection stability varies from awesome to crappy based on location in city. Add a really crappy customer care who always reply with "please format pc" or "restart pc" or "you have virus in pc" 

My advice. Thread carefully. I burnt my fingers and pocket already.

@rak007
waiting period is now about a month (unless you can get router on your own)

1 week waiting period was the case when I applied 4 yrs ago, when Triband just started. Not anymore.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Mar 5, 2010)

MTNL Mumbai seems to have improved a lot. I registered for a UL999 1Mbps myself. Very attractive schemes, registration was simple and over the phone. They installed the router in 8 days and now, they're trying to get the connection working. The other end doesn't seem to be accepting connections. Hopefully, it'll be done by today or tomorrow.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 5, 2010)

@CJ, u had MTNL landline connection already or applying first time?


None tells me what MTNL requires for first timers and how much time requires b4 u actually connect to net.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 5, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> None tells me what MTNL requires for first timers and how much time requires b4 u actually connect to net.



From what the CC executives told me, you require a landline connection. installation is done within a week.

How much time b4 u actually connect to net? What do you mean by this? I did not get you.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Mar 5, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @CJ, u had MTNL landline connection already or applying first time?
> 
> 
> None tells me what MTNL requires for first timers and how much time requires b4 u actually connect to net.



I already had a MTNL phone line.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2010)

I had an MTNL phone line, the schemes were pretty attractive about six months ago as well, they only got better now. I live in Thane, and my connection was up in a day. They asked for a few days, but in the form that you fill up and when you talk to them, if you say you can handle the setup of the router yourself, they will give it to you along with the login details. This is a one time setup, for which they will send people over, but if you let em know that you know what you are doing, they give you the login details and the router.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2010)

So, I should expect MTNL Dilli to give me ze same offer.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2010)

Airtel needs to slash their prices


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 5, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> How much time b4 u actually connect to net? What do you mean by this? I did not get you.


Means, if I don't have a landline and want a new connection and BB with it. How long does it take to approve the application, new connection, modem set-up etc.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 5, 2010)

It is often done in about a weeks time for setting up the internet connection.
Regarding getting a new line, i have no clue.


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 6, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Means, if I don't have a landline and want a new connection and BB with it. How long does it take to approve the application, new connection, modem set-up etc.



It took them around 7-10 days to get all this done when i applied for Landline + Internet in july last year.


----------



## nimish23 (Mar 8, 2010)

i have applied for the UL599 plan and it took em bout 5 days till they called me up n asked me for my router as i had told em i wud arrange for the router meself. I just wanted to ask how good the wireless router range is? I dont want to get a wireless router n then not be able to use my laptop wifi in another room. the MTNL officials donot allow you to test the wireless router so i have no way of finding out unless some1 using an MTNL wireless router tells me bout it. 
m waitin with bated breath to get strted with tri band, have heard lots of good things bout MTNL speeds


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 8, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Airtel needs to slash their prices



hahhaa niaaa My speed has doubled from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps with Airtel. MTNL Delhi to seems to be planning to double speeds.


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2010)

^ tell me when your pings half from 170ms to 85ms in Delhi.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 9, 2010)

Won't Tikona's service vary from place to place?


----------



## Aspire (Mar 9, 2010)

The Signal Quality affects the service a lot.............
So Tikona isnt dependable i suppose


----------



## Anorion (Mar 9, 2010)

@nimish23: their (wired) router was pretty bad, donno about the wireless one. Just ask them for the settings if you have your own router. They just have to activate the line (if you have a landline), and you need to key in the settings.


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2010)

*img689.yfrog.com/img689/91/1mbpsdlul.jpg


----------



## dinesh72 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am now on NU 849 plan. Will it be a considerable speed drop if I change my plan to 1 Mbps UL?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2010)

God knows what up with MTNL here. I am getting double speed download (2Mbps) and half speed upload (256 Kbps) [DOWN: 1 Mbps UP: 512 Kbps plan]


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2010)

^ thats the way MTNL works.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 26, 2010)

Damn MTNL rules ... i can now play at very low latencies to any server in india woohooo this rocks


----------

